# Question's On 05 Dodge Quad Cab



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm looking at a 05 dodge 2500 slt 4x4 quad cab with the 5.7 and was wondering what people think of them.
I have a 2year old so is there enough room in the back, are there any major problems with the drive train.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jeffh said:


> I'm looking at a 05 dodge 2500 slt 4x4 quad cab with the 5.7 and was wondering what people think of them.
> I have a 2year old so is there enough room in the back, are there any major problems with the drive train.


Yes, there's enough room for him to kick your seat back the entire trip.....


----------



## miro34 (Mar 5, 2011)

jeffh said:


> I'm looking at a 05 dodge 2500 slt 4x4 quad cab with the 5.7 and was wondering what people think of them.
> I have a 2year old so is there enough room in the back, are there any major problems with the drive train.


I have a 2004 Durango with the 5.7, no problems here. So far so good.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Send a message to joonbee or hopefully he will post....


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I have the 04 dodge slt 4x4 quad cab Weve gone from cincinnati to destin florida with 3 adults in the back and not 1 complaint. Plenty of room. Ive had 1 problem with my 04 had to replace fuel pump. Knock on wood no other problems.

I do keep up on maintenance change oil every 4000 to 5000 miles tranny fluid every other year, fuel filter every other oil change, diff fluid. etc etc


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Great truck and I like the motor (for a gasser). Is there enought room in the back seat??? IMHO....NOOOOO!!! 2 kids (2 and 8mths) and 2 boarder collies. Bought an 05 CCSB with the 5.9 in March last year, my oldest was not quite 18 months. "Thought" we would/should be ok for awhile and before the first few trips of the soummer he was busy kicking away at mommies back and then he started pushing buttons on his dvd player on the headrest and we spent way too much time figure out what he did, so he would stop yelling that it wasnt playing anymore. My wife is taller at 5'8" but she has her seat straight up and not lounged back, meaning as far away from him as possible and by Oct we owned an 05 Ford. Now, since his little brother is recently forward facing, the oldest is behind me and he hasnt reached me or his dvd player yet. Not even close. As for the dogs they feel like they are in a resort with all the floor space they have now. Dodge is like a Ford or Chevy extended cab, whixh is why they made the Megacab and now are fullsize quad cabs.

But other than that and again that is IMHO, so how bad do you hate him kicking your backseat???

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

Joonbee said:


> Great truck and I like the motor (for a gasser). Is there enought room in the back seat??? IMHO....NOOOOO!!! 2 kids (2 and 8mths) and 2 boarder collies. Bought an 05 CCSB with the 5.9 in March last year, my oldest was not quite 18 months. "Thought" we would/should be ok for awhile and before the first few trips of the soummer he was busy kicking away at mommies back and then he started pushing buttons on his dvd player on the headrest and we spent way too much time figure out what he did, so he would stop yelling that it wasnt playing anymore. My wife is taller at 5'8" but she has her seat straight up and not lounged back, meaning as far away from him as possible and by Oct we owned an 05 Ford. Now, since his little brother is recently forward facing, the oldest is behind me and he hasnt reached me or his dvd player yet. Not even close. As for the dogs they feel like they are in a resort with all the floor space they have now. Dodge is like a Ford or Chevy extended cab, whixh is why they made the Megacab and now are fullsize quad cabs.
> 
> But other than that and again that is IMHO, so how bad do you hate him kicking your backseat???
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info we use one of the in-laws trucks one a 02 f250 extra cab and the other is a 00 f350 crew cab and if the dodge is close to the extra cab them I'll keep looking.I do like the power the 5.7 offers compared to the 02 f250 with the 5.4 we use. I could live with the kicking of the seat though because she sites behind the wife lol.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

jeffh said:


> Great truck and I like the motor (for a gasser). Is there enought room in the back seat??? IMHO....NOOOOO!!! 2 kids (2 and 8mths) and 2 boarder collies. Bought an 05 CCSB with the 5.9 in March last year, my oldest was not quite 18 months. "Thought" we would/should be ok for awhile and before the first few trips of the soummer he was busy kicking away at mommies back and then he started pushing buttons on his dvd player on the headrest and we spent way too much time figure out what he did, so he would stop yelling that it wasnt playing anymore. My wife is taller at 5'8" but she has her seat straight up and not lounged back, meaning as far away from him as possible and by Oct we owned an 05 Ford. Now, since his little brother is recently forward facing, the oldest is behind me and he hasnt reached me or his dvd player yet. Not even close. As for the dogs they feel like they are in a resort with all the floor space they have now. Dodge is like a Ford or Chevy extended cab, whixh is why they made the Megacab and now are fullsize quad cabs.
> 
> But other than that and again that is IMHO, so how bad do you hate him kicking your backseat???
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info we use one of the in-laws trucks one a 02 f250 extra cab and the other is a 00 f350 crew cab and if the dodge is close to the extra cab them I'll keep looking.I do like the power the 5.7 offers compared to the 02 f250 with the 5.4 we use. I could live with the kicking of the seat though because she sites behind the wife lol.
[/quote]

I agree with you about the 5.7 vs the 5.4 but if you could find a Ford crew cab with a V10, now thats a truck worth grabbing!


----------



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

rsm7 said:


> Great truck and I like the motor (for a gasser). Is there enought room in the back seat??? IMHO....NOOOOO!!! 2 kids (2 and 8mths) and 2 boarder collies. Bought an 05 CCSB with the 5.9 in March last year, my oldest was not quite 18 months. "Thought" we would/should be ok for awhile and before the first few trips of the soummer he was busy kicking away at mommies back and then he started pushing buttons on his dvd player on the headrest and we spent way too much time figure out what he did, so he would stop yelling that it wasnt playing anymore. My wife is taller at 5'8" but she has her seat straight up and not lounged back, meaning as far away from him as possible and by Oct we owned an 05 Ford. Now, since his little brother is recently forward facing, the oldest is behind me and he hasnt reached me or his dvd player yet. Not even close. As for the dogs they feel like they are in a resort with all the floor space they have now. Dodge is like a Ford or Chevy extended cab, whixh is why they made the Megacab and now are fullsize quad cabs.
> 
> But other than that and again that is IMHO, so how bad do you hate him kicking your backseat???
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info we use one of the in-laws trucks one a 02 f250 extra cab and the other is a 00 f350 crew cab and if the dodge is close to the extra cab them I'll keep looking.I do like the power the 5.7 offers compared to the 02 f250 with the 5.4 we use. I could live with the kicking of the seat though because she sites behind the wife lol.
[/quote]

I agree with you about the 5.7 vs the 5.4 but if you could find a Ford crew cab with a V10, now thats a truck worth grabbing!








[/quote]
what's a good year for the ford v10 I just found a 2002 v10 cc with 106000


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Basically you have 99-2004 and 2005-2010. The earlier versions had a 4 spd transmission. Some of the earlier versions have been known to "spit" spark plugs due to the thread depth not being deep enough. Its not like its every truck but it has happened. The later version got a horsepower/torque upgrade, a better 5 spd transmission, and I believe front coil springs for a better ride. If its in your budget the newer version has been rock solid but dont be afraid of the older ones. My Excursion is an 01 with 92k and I love that truck. These are big heavy trucks so ball joints and brakes wear faster. All used trucks are going to have their pros and cons. Overall the F250/350 with the V10 has been a fairly good truck. Same could be said for Chev/Dodge. Find one you like and take it to a mechanic.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

rsm7 said:


> Basically you have 99-2004 and 2005-2010. The earlier versions had a 4 spd transmission. Some of the earlier versions have been known to "spit" spark plugs due to the thread depth not being deep enough. Its not like its every truck but it has happened. The later version got a horsepower/torque upgrade, a better 5 spd transmission, and I believe front coil springs for a better ride. If its in your budget the newer version has been rock solid but dont be afraid of the older ones. My Excursion is an 01 with 92k and I love that truck. These are big heavy trucks so ball joints and brakes wear faster. All used trucks are going to have their pros and cons. Overall the F250/350 with the V10 has been a fairly good truck. Same could be said for Chev/Dodge. Find one you like and take it to a mechanic.


thanks for the info I think the earlier 5.4l like my father in-law has had some of the same problems. I question my in-laws school bus mechanic on all the trucks I come across. I think I'm going to look at the 02 ccv10 and the 04 dodge 2500 qc with the 5.7.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Our 2001 Excursion V10 poped a plug. 155k. It put a hole right thru the piston. Plug got sucked in before it came out. Buying a crate engine from ford right now. 4000 bucks for the engine. They are still great engines. But the spark plug spitting is surely not one of fords brighter ideas.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you every one for the info the wife stopped by a friends house with our daughter to put her and the car seat in there 1500 quad cab. Where not tall at 5'5 and 5'3 and with the seat ajusted for her she didn't think it was any worse then her daily driver.I've found some nice truck's but she only gave me 14k cash to buy one I think what ever we find is just a stepping stone for a year or so as it's not going to be used for any thing other than towing.I'm going to look at a 02 v10 cc along with a 04 2500 5.7 qc.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Our 2001 Excursion V10 poped a plug. 155k. It put a hole right thru the piston. Plug got sucked in before it came out. Buying a crate engine from ford right now. 4000 bucks for the engine. They are still great engines. But the spark plug spitting is surely not one of fords brighter ideas.


Ooh that sucks. Does 4000 get the newer version or the old one?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

jeffh said:


> Thank you every one for the info the wife stopped by a friends house with our daughter to put her and the car seat in there 1500 quad cab. Where not tall at 5'5 and 5'3 and with the seat ajusted for her she didn't think it was any worse then her daily driver.I've found some nice truck's but she only gave me 14k cash to buy one I think what ever we find is just a stepping stone for a year or so as it's not going to be used for any thing other than towing.I'm going to look at a 02 v10 cc along with a 04 2500 5.7 qc.


Well I bought my 05 Dodge with the Cummins, a freshly rebuilt trans and 115k miles for $14.5. Needed tires and shocks and a few smaller items, but there are buys out there. It took me a few months to find it, but it was actually from ebay and the girl who owned ot was local to me. And the Ford I have now was from ebay also after about 3 months of looking around. Both of mine were diesels, so you shouldnt have much of a problem finding a good gasser within your budget.

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

Joonbee said:


> Thank you every one for the info the wife stopped by a friends house with our daughter to put her and the car seat in there 1500 quad cab. Where not tall at 5'5 and 5'3 and with the seat ajusted for her she didn't think it was any worse then her daily driver.I've found some nice truck's but she only gave me 14k cash to buy one I think what ever we find is just a stepping stone for a year or so as it's not going to be used for any thing other than towing.I'm going to look at a 02 v10 cc along with a 04 2500 5.7 qc.


Well I bought my 05 Dodge with the Cummins, a freshly rebuilt trans and 115k miles for $14.5. Needed tires and shocks and a few smaller items, but there are buys out there. It took me a few months to find it, but it was actually from ebay and the girl who owned ot was local to me. And the Ford I have now was from ebay also after about 3 months of looking around. Both of mine were diesels, so you shouldnt have much of a problem finding a good gasser within your budget.

Good luck.

Jim
[/quote]
Thanks I didn't think of ebay we're in no rush for the tuck I just think it's time this year as it's 6 years of using the in-laws trucks. I would love to have a diesel but my father in law's mechanic would like me to stay away from the early psd 6.0 and the later 6.0 and the 6.6 dmax are way out there here in new england.


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

jeffh said:


> Thank you every one for the info the wife stopped by a friends house with our daughter to put her and the car seat in there 1500 quad cab. Where not tall at 5'5 and 5'3 and with the seat ajusted for her she didn't think it was any worse then her daily driver.I've found some nice truck's but she only gave me 14k cash to buy one I think what ever we find is just a stepping stone for a year or so as it's not going to be used for any thing other than towing.I'm going to look at a 02 v10 cc along with a 04 2500 5.7 qc.


Well I bought my 05 Dodge with the Cummins, a freshly rebuilt trans and 115k miles for $14.5. Needed tires and shocks and a few smaller items, but there are buys out there. It took me a few months to find it, but it was actually from ebay and the girl who owned ot was local to me. And the Ford I have now was from ebay also after about 3 months of looking around. Both of mine were diesels, so you shouldnt have much of a problem finding a good gasser within your budget.

Good luck.

Replying to this very late! I took the winter off from trailer foruming







We bought an 09 slt crew cab. We tried the quad cab dodge.... When we bought it we had 3 kids in Car seats.... 8, 6, 2, There was no way I could handle all that kicking with the 2 year old sitting behind me.... In the Crew Cab my now almost 4 year old can just reach the back of the seat with effort.... But cannot actually kick the seat.... Over all very happy with it... Although the wife just scraped the rear drivers side with some concrete blocks!!!!

GL

Jim
[/quote]
Thanks I didn't think of ebay we're in no rush for the tuck I just think it's time this year as it's 6 years of using the in-laws trucks. I would love to have a diesel but my father in law's mechanic would like me to stay away from the early psd 6.0 and the later 6.0 and the 6.6 dmax are way out there here in new england.
[/quote]


----------

